
Show HN: Scripts for Trello - hackerews
https://scripts.blockspring.com/trello
======
nappy
Very interested to see this rolled out to Airtable

~~~
hackerews
Message support@blockspring.com... we'll get you an early look at it :)

------
mrstrawberry
I recommend cleaning up the copy. It took me a few minutes to figure out this
is Trello-specific editor in a chrome extension.

